# Coversure



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there guys, just wanted to say thankyou for the phonecall. the person i spoke to was really friendly. I wanted a quote for valeting on how much my PL ins would be and was very suprised  

Just a thankyou really and look foward to buying me some insurance v.soon 


Rich


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem Rich, thanks for the feedback and glad we could help you out. :thumb:


----------

